# Game 6: Golden State Warriors at Phoenix Suns - Nov 12th, 2005



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 6: Golden State Warriors (4-2) at Phoenix Suns (2-3)*

*Saturday, November 12th, 7:00 PM (PST - Arizona), UPN45*













*Starting Lineup*





































Baron Davis Jason Richardson Mike Dunleavy Troy Murphy Adonal Foyle

*Reserves*

Mickael Pietrus 
Derek Fisher 
Chris Taft 
Zarko Cabarkapa 
Calbert Cheaney 
Aaron Miles 
Monta Ellis 










*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash Raja Bell Shawn Marion Boris Diaw Kurt Thomas

*Reserves*

James Jones 
Leandro Barbosa
Jim Jackson 
Brian Grant 
Eddie House 
Pat Burke 




*Chris's Game Notes:* The Suns, 0-2 in their last two home games, attempt to regain its home court advantage against the Golden State Warriors. The Suns lost yet another close game at home on Thursday, losing a lead in the final quarter to be defeated by the Detroit Pistons. The Suns elected to move Boris Diaw into the lineup, which worked well for Phoenix. Yet the recurring problem of being unable to close out games haunted them once again, and their offense fell apart under pressure. Steve Nash struggled from the floor, hitting 6-17 of his shots. He did have 8 assists, but they were nearly matched by 6 turnovers. Steve Nash is overexerting himself, and it is showing in his numbers and in his game. Positives with the continued breakout of Leandro Barbosa (21 points in 20 minutes) and a general balanced offensive attack (7 players scored in double figures). The Suns look to climb back into the .500 spot by defeating a team that has often caused them troubles. Simply put, the Golden State Warriors seem to have the Suns' number. Golden State is playing their second game in as many nights after defeating the New York Knicks 86-84 in Oakland less than 24 hours ago. This will be the first of four meetings between these teams, and the Suns are still looking to prove there is life without Amare Stoudemire. A win against the Warriors would surely boost the confidence of this team, but will they repeat the mistakes they have as of yet been unable to overcome? What will Coach D'Antoni's response be to the similar manners in which the Suns' have been losing games? Will Jimmy Jackson play a role after being given a DNP on Thursday night? There are questions to be answered for the Suns, but in the meantime this will be an exciting game. Go Suns!
​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is gonna be another close game.


Lets see if D'Antoni makes the adjustments needed to close out the game.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can't wait for this!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Just came back from Caesar's, the over/under is 385.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Going to be high scoring, high flying, 115ish point game. GS really pisses me off with their 3 point shooting, now I know how people feel about us.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm... this'll be a close game for sure, but you have to remember that Golden State is tired physically, as well as mentally, from that game against the Knicks. Jimmy Jackson should see some minutes this time around, at least in the second half. We're going to have to do a better job of boxing out on rebounds, especially against this team. Hopefully, the bench will continue it's strong play, and I think they will be our biggest key to victory. I expect Leandro to have another 20 pointish night. 

If we learned anything from our past games, it's that we have the right line up for about 3 quarters of play, then the suns become ice cubes in the 4th quarter. So, we just have to find the right unit of guys to close games out, which means we can't put Grant and Thomas in at the same time, and if Nash can't do it by himself, then we should put in Barbosa to help him out towards the waning minutes.

Suns have all the reasons and weapons to win, let's just hope they don't shoot themselves in the foot again.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be there again. Is there anything anyone want's me to report on when I get back?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I'll be there again. Is there anything anyone want's me to report on when I get back?


Sweet! I guess all I'm concerned about is Suns fans becoming rigid. In the years after the Barkley era, it sure didn't take much for Suns fans to retreat into their shell. I remember going to the games, if the Suns weren't playing well people would be sitting down quietly the whole time. It seemed like it wasn't the "I'm going to support my team" thing, it was more "Show me a win, now" type mentality. I just hope the Suns fans' hang in there and don't turn on the team, though I don't see that happening. There's a -lot- of bandwagoners out here though, and they like to tell people they are Suns fans when they are winning. I remember, every single time I'd see someone in a Suns shirt a couple years back it was the same damn things: "Oh, this is an old shirt. I don't watch them anymore.", "Oh, this is from when they were good." "Oh, this is just my husband's shirt." "I just liked Barkley, I don't like the new players." Could they name three of these new players? Never. Late last year the city was poppin' again for the Suns, and I just hope that continues and some -true- loyalty has been built. So, I could ask you to report on the general mood of the crowd, but I guess that will show through the TV. Just have fun, man.

There is one thing you can do! Make a big www.basketballboards.net sign! Heehee!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey, I'm gonna borrow the 1st post of this thread for the Warriros forum if that's ok with you. Much better than what I've been doing lately.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Hey, I'm gonna borrow the 1st post of this thread for the Warriros forum if that's ok with you. Much better than what I've been doing lately.


Hey no problem man, it's all yours.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

This'll definitely be an interesting matchup. I'd argue otherwise about the shooting though...I think the Warriors are best at defense right now. Ahh, the irony...we haven't scored 100 points in 4 of the 6 games we've played so far, but we've held 5 teams below 100, which would have been difficult to do in the past.

Between J-Rich, Baron Davis, Nash, and Marion, this'll be exciting.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> This'll definitely be an interesting matchup. I'd argue otherwise about the shooting though...I think the Warriors are best at defense right now. Ahh, the irony...we haven't scored 100 points in 4 of the 6 games we've played so far, but we've held 5 teams below 100, which would have been difficult to do in the past.
> 
> Between J-Rich, Baron Davis, Nash, and Marion, this'll be exciting.


Yeah, it should. With the way GS will be able to score on the Suns, I do expect it to be a high scoring game. Warriors' defense has definitely improved though. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't at all worried about this matchup. If Ike was in the lineup, I'd probably be very worried. 

I hope the Suns' losses hasn't knocked the wind out of them, and I hope Leandro will still come out like he has even though he was benched in the fourth. Should be a fun game, I always look forward to the GSW/PHX matchup.


----------



## bbfan (Oct 8, 2005)

Because of the game last night, Davis may not play as many minutes tonight. He is supposedly fighting an injury and they would not want to have a more permanent problem by playing him big minuues. This should help Nash becasue Davis plays him tough.

Nash has to step up his shooting percentage, if he would have made a couple shots in those 3 losses, they may have been wins.

Of course if Thomas could get in suns shape and make some shots it would help also.

Go Suns!!!


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Barbosa looks to be off to another great start. This guy will be a great lift in Amare's absence if he stays consistant.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns were playing great, but then their offense had another lapse. Diaw is struggling to finish his shots, but it's awesome that he is getting those shots for himself. Eventually those will go down. Leandro is just awesome offensively. Kurt is still struggling to hit his shot. 53-47 Suns, half 2 comin' up!

Are we going to see another Jackson DNP tonight?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

bbfan said:


> Because of the game last night, Davis may not play as many minutes tonight. He is supposedly fighting an injury and they would not want to have a more permanent problem by playing him big minuues. This should help Nash becasue Davis plays him tough.
> 
> Nash has to step up his shooting percentage, if he would have made a couple shots in those 3 losses, they may have been wins.
> 
> ...


It's not Nash's fault that those shots weren't going in... he has no help, everyone stands around and waits for him to create from scratch. No one else is able to create their own shot on that team towards the end of the game. To make matters worse, when he does create, some of those players don't make those big shots. When the other players make them, we win.. when they don't, we lose. 

Also, Thomas will never be able to run the other Suns do, until Amare comes back. Him and Grant were brought into defend, or at least slow down, the bigger, stronger players in the league when they came into the game. They weren't meant to play these heavy minutes, so that they could be fresh when the playoffs came around.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> It's not Nash's fault that those shots weren't going in... he has no help, everyone stands around and waits for him to create from scratch. No one else is able to create their own shot on that team towards the end of the game. To make matters worse, when he does create, some of those players don't make those big shots. When the other players make them, we win.. when they don't, we lose.
> 
> Also, Thomas will never be able to run the other Suns do, until Amare comes back. Him and Grant were brought into defend, or at least slow down, the bigger, stronger players in the league when they came into the game. They weren't meant to play these heavy minutes, so that they could be fresh when the playoffs came around.


When Nash gets the switch, he calls for isolation. He did it all thoughout the playoffs. When Nash gets the switch, he wants to punish you by dribbling and then hitting the shot. Well, that shot has struggled this year, so their philosophy has to change. They should be able to get it eventually.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Serious props to D'Antoni! He left Leandro and Diaw in the game, and the offense didn't completely go stagnant. Great win by the Suns! Nice to see them put this one away. If they'd have lost this one, I'd have put us in a bit of trouble.

Anyone see Jim Jackson's face during the end of the fourth? Don't wanna make something out of nothing, but that guy didn't look happy. Other guys were talking to each other and stuff.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

^ Yes, I was just about to post that. JJax certainly looked very, very unhappy. I feel bad for him..I don't know if he really fits here anymore though. Maybe he'll start to fit in as the season goes on.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, I couldn't actually see the game, but I just had a window open to the gamecast on ESPN. Very good win for the Suns.. way to close em out. Props to Marion having a better game going 22/15. I think our closing line-up from now on will feature Nash, Barbosa, and Diaw.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm surprised that lineup of 

PG - Nash
SG - Barbosa
SF - Bell
PF - Marion
C - Kurt

actually worked.


And I think Jim should get some minutes. 
He has struggled with his shot --- But if Eddie can get minutes, then Jackson should as well. 


Oh well, just glad to see the Suns finally close out the game.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice work, Suns. Looks like you guys'll be awesome when Amare's back.

Next time we meet in Oakland on December 7th, we'll be better. By that time, Baron should be in full health (I hope), and Diogu and Biedrins should be back from injuries. I'd think that we'll also have our starters play more minutes...Foyle only played 4 minutes! Next time we meet, we'll get 3 days off (instead of 0) before that match, so you guys better be ready.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> Nice work, Suns. Looks like you guys'll be awesome when Amare's back.
> 
> Next time we meet in Oakland on December 7th, we'll be better. By that time, Baron should be in full health (I hope), and Diogu and Biedrins should be back from injuries. I'd think that we'll also have our starters play more minutes...Foyle only played 4 minutes! Next time we meet, we'll get 3 days off (instead of 0) before that match, so you guys better be ready.


Thanks yoyo. Yeah, this game should light a fire for Golden State next time we meet up with them. Both teams should be better at that point, and all I can do is hope that neither team suffers any more injuries.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Anyone see Jim Jackson's face during the end of the fourth? Don't wanna make something out of nothing, but that guy didn't look happy. Other guys were talking to each other and stuff.


I wouldn't call it making something out of nothing...especially because alot of people have been saying that. I personally didn't see Jimmys face at the end but I can imagine that he is not very happy. That's how we got him in the first place...Traded from Houston to the Hornets and he refused to show up for his physical. Then they traded him to us. This has a weird feeling about it...I wouldn't be suprised to see something show up in the Republic in the next few days or weeks about him not playing, and wanting to play.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The Matrix Effect said:


> I wouldn't call it making something out of nothing...especially because alot of people have been saying that. I personally didn't see Jimmys face at the end but I can imagine that he is not very happy. That's how we got him in the first place...Traded from Houston to the Hornets and he refused to show up for his physical. Then they traded him to us. This has a weird feeling about it...I wouldn't be suprised to see something show up in the Republic in the next few days or weeks about him not playing, and wanting to play.


Yeah, I agree. I just get the feeling that something's about to go awry with him. His faced looked pretty sour, and it only confirmed what I feared with him after the first DNP. It's way too early to speculate, but you think there would be any harm to the team if the Suns were to perhaps trade him?


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, I agree. I just get the feeling that something's about to go awry with him. His faced looked pretty sour, and it only confirmed what I feared with him after the first DNP. It's way too early to speculate, but you think there would be any harm to the team if the Suns were to perhaps trade him?


Well by the way D'Antoni's playing him right now I don't see there being any harm on the court. But if the only reason they are keeping him is veteran leadership, I say why not? Trade him, I don't see him as being a locker-room leader, and not a super vocal guy (I may be wrong) so the team chemistry IMO wouldn't take a huge hit. Plus after last year, Nash, Marion, Amare, and Leandro all got nice playoff experience and another year of NBA experience under their belts. I see those 4 guys being more leaders on the Suns (in their own right) than Jimmy Jackson is. 

I say, if their thinking about doing it, they better do it now otherwise we might have a problem and we don't need any more of those. And if not, we oughta find time for him because he doesn't like to sit.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Well by the way D'Antoni's playing him right now I don't see there being any harm on the court. But if the only reason they are keeping him is veteran leadership, I say why not? Trade him, I don't see him as being a locker-room leader, and not a super vocal guy (I may be wrong) so the team chemistry IMO wouldn't take a huge hit. Plus after last year, Nash, Marion, Amare, and Leandro all got nice playoff experience and another year of NBA experience under their belts. I see those 4 guys being more leaders on the Suns (in their own right) than Jimmy Jackson is.
> 
> I say, if their thinking about doing it, they better do it now otherwise we might have a problem and we don't need any more of those. And if not, we oughta find time for him because he doesn't like to sit.


You're probably right. I wonder what we could get for Jackson. We do know that he'd have to go to a contender who would be willing to play him. Apparently Dan Gadzuric is available, but I don't think they'd want Jimmy and he isn't tradable until December 15th anyways. The Lakers would probably play him, but they don't have much that we want (Medvedenko, Cook). Denver could still use a SG that can shoot, but I can't imagine they'd give anything up. Jackson and second for Doleac might work, but they're already jam packed at SG/SF and I'm not that high on Doleac. I dunno, not many possibilities out there. I suppose they could dump him to an under the cap team like Denver, Chicago or Seattle for a second round pick if he became a problem. Or just release him, but I'd rather get a second out of it if possible.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nice win by The Suns. Looks like D'antoni learned from the Suns vs Detroit mistakes for not putting Barbosa and Diaw in at the end of the 4th quarter. Another nice game by Barbosa. Diaw with a solid line 8 pts 12 rebs 5 assists. I'm betting on Diaw averaging 10-5-5 by the end of the season.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You're probably right. I wonder what we could get for Jackson. We do know that he'd have to go to a contender who would be willing to play him. Apparently Dan Gadzuric is available, but I don't think they'd want Jimmy and he isn't tradable until December 15th anyways. The Lakers would probably play him, but they don't have much that we want (Medvedenko, Cook). Denver could still use a SG that can shoot, but I can't imagine they'd give anything up. Jackson and second for Doleac might work, but they're already jam packed at SG/SF and I'm not that high on Doleac. I dunno, not many possibilities out there. I suppose they could dump him to an under the cap team like Denver, Chicago or Seattle for a second round pick if he became a problem. Or just release him, but I'd rather get a second out of it if possible.


Yeah, he would HAVE to play, thats just the way he is. And I think we need to get at least SOMETHING for him. Yeah Milwaukee would be a nice fit, off the bench (he would have to because of Redd) to give Mike a breather, but I don't know their backup SG/SF situation. I know they just traded Desmond Mason to get Jamaal Magloire so maybe they don't want any more guards. It should be interesting to see what unfolds in the next few weeks because you're right, there aren't many possibilities out there. But I think the Front Office (if need be) can get a trade worked out that will make all three parties (The Suns, Jimmy, and his next team) happy.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

As the time goes on , D'antoni puts on different lineups and it's begining to pay off . It takes some time to figure out what is the best starting five , and I guess it will keep changing over the next few weeks , according to the team the Suns are playing . 

My personnal favourite Bobo Diaw had another good game , in spite of a ..shaky offense ..Whatever , with a guy like him you know you're going to have some good defense , rebounds , assists ..So offense is just a bonus .

I'm not going to say that it's a good thing that Amara is missing , but some guys are given a chance to perform right now and when he will come back , the whole team will obviously benefit from this .


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Getting off to a 35-18 lead after one qurter sure makes winning easier. Whatta game by Marion. He is one of my favorite players. Raja Bell has been proving that he was a good acquisition for the Suns with another 20 points and Barbosa seems to be maturing this season.


G-Force


----------



## Suns Ball Kid (Nov 10, 2005)

The Suns were looking great in the first half last night. I'm glad that Leandro got a chance to start, his game has improved so much from last season and he has been very impressive so far this year. Hopefully this is the first of many home wins this season!


----------

